# Visa transfer processing time



## jabboud (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I've been living in the UAE for around 15 months with a residency visa stamped on my jordanian passport. Now that i need to transfer my visa to my canadian passport, i was informed that a security check is needed and that i must wait for completion in order to get my visa transfered. 

I've strated the process and now under security check. Does anyone how much time this usually take? as i travel a lot and need my passports.

I've given myself a buffer for two weeks. Now one week passed and still didnt hear back.

Thanks


----------



## buzzik (Oct 1, 2012)

well, sometimes it's so time consuming and can take you up to a month or more to get your security clearance done. also keep in mind that it doesn't matter if u had a visa previously or no.

good luck


----------

